# Snow white editorial bridal makeup



## paparazziboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys it's been a while since I have posted my work on here but, I thought I would post a look from the shoot I had on monday 3/12/12 this was my model 3rd shoot and she is only 14!!! I was a great shoot! 

  	products used

  	Face
  	Embryolisse liat-creme 
  	MAC prep and prime skin 
  	MAKE UP FOR EVER HD foundation 
  	MAC florida cream blend blush 
  	MAC Golden Bronzer 
  	MAKE UP FOR EVER congealer palette  #1

  	Eyes
  	MAC soft ochre paint pot 
  	MAC nylon eye shadow
  	MAC soba eye shadow
  	MAC dark edge eye shadow 
  	MAC satin taupe
  	MAC on the hunt super slick liquid eye liner 
  	MAC lingering brow pencil 
  	MAKE UP FOR EVER flash palette white flash color (waterline)
  	MAC bad bad black opulash 

  	Lips
  	Jack black lip balm 
  	MAC fusion pink lipstick 
  	MAC auburn lip pencil 
  	MAC cherry lip pencil 

  	(Click the images to ENLARGE)


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 13, 2012)

You did an absolutely gorgeous job with her makeup- it really makes her eyes pop!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 17, 2012)

Incredibly stunning! Though I cannot believe 14, wow! She's beautiful, I keep saying "child briiide" in my head lol.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 17, 2012)

Great job, love it.


----------



## PixieSkull (Mar 18, 2012)

Stunning x 3


----------



## fintia (Apr 30, 2012)

Really beautiful


----------



## AmginE (May 1, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 2, 2012)

OMG absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2012)

Seriously amazing.  Your work, the model, the photography.  Fabulous.


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2012)

Utterly flawless...and her brows are perfection!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 8, 2012)

Stunning!
  	Unbelievable beautiful pics! <3


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

wow.....beautiful!!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

this looks gorgeous!


----------



## elizabetch (May 26, 2012)

this is SO pretty! Absolutely flawless, I wish I had your skills!


----------



## paparazziboy (May 27, 2012)

thank you all check out the full set in coco magazine


----------



## AppleDiva (May 31, 2012)

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 3, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jul 3, 2012)

you did a great job! she looks beautiful! just stunning!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 9, 2012)

Seriously amazing!!!! Nice work and beautiful model


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 13, 2012)

You have some major skills!  I love looking at your work!


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 13, 2012)

ur work is breath taking...


----------



## Tiana Le-She (Jul 16, 2012)

So Beautiful!!! I LOVE it wow!!!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

boo the pictures do not work.


----------



## glambeautyaddic (Dec 29, 2012)

wow!! this looks greta!!! She is so young but u would never know.


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 1, 2013)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## JaneHorror (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing! Makeup is flawless and I love that lip color


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 4, 2013)

perfection <3


----------



## Safi101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Beauuuttiiful! I love how the lips go slightly pink in the center, it's such a lovely touch


----------



## Nessy (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh wow, I love this look, its been done perfectly, might borrow for my sisters wedding in November!


----------



## purelyfabulous (Feb 20, 2013)

beautiful work!


----------



## ohmissdee (Feb 22, 2013)

just...WOW


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2013)

this is enuff to make me throw my makeup away...  i quit! You are awesome!


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Gorgeous work!


----------

